# filing form SS-8



## optmeout (Jan 1, 2016)

Let see what IRS says Uber can't fight IRS
I think Uber has to much controller here

Financial: *Are the business aspects of the worker's job controlled by the payer?* (these include things like how worker is paid, whether expenses are reimbursed, who provides tools/supplies, etc.)
https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Smal...ependent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee

File the form and let IRS know Uber has total Control over pay.
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fss8.pdf
Let make them pay us for mileage SS taxes etc.
File now get first in line before Uber bankruptcy
also file with State Labor Board


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

optmeout said:


> Let see what IRS says Uber can't fight IRS
> I think Uber has to much controller here
> 
> Financial: *Are the business aspects of the worker's job controlled by the payer?* (these include things like how worker is paid, whether expenses are reimbursed, who provides tools/supplies, etc.)
> ...


There was a recent thread about this topic started by Bob Reynolds here: http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/f...rker-status-employee-or-ic.51834/#post-699863
Have you filed an SS-8?


----------



## optmeout (Jan 1, 2016)

researching it now will be filing


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

SS-8 determinations can take over 390 days. Also, you still have to pay your portion of the employment tax if you are considered an employee, which is around 7.6 percent of your "wages". Keep us in the loop. I think it's a losing argument, but only closely.


----------

